# Wireless Joey's Disconnecting from Hopper



## JoeAtHome (Nov 18, 2019)

I have a Hopper 3, a wired Joey (via MOCA) and 2 wireless Joey's. Intermittently, the wireless Joey's disconnect from the Hopper. The wired Joey never looses its connection to the Hopper.

I initially thought it was a bad Joey Wireless Access Point (WAP), so I purchased a new WAP. It still happens with the new WAP. Sometime, the wireless Joey's come back online themselves, sometimes I have to reboot the WAP and reconnect the wireless Joey's.

When the wireless Joey's go offline, and I check the diagnostics screen for the wireless Joey, it says "Link Status: Unlinked" but it also says "Link Quality: Strong".

I've moved the Joey WAP away from my home router and all other electronics. I have also run some wifi frequency analyzers and the Joey WAP is on a channel by itself. No other wireless devices overlap the Joey WAP's channel.

Does anyone have any suggestions to fix this issue?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you are using a wireless router from certain ISPs, they cause problems with the wireless Joeys. Recommendation is to use a wired modem connected to a wireless router.

IIRC Comcast is one of the problem children.


----------

